
Ask HN: Did HN bring a change in your life? - JunaidBhai
I wonder how did HN bring a change in your life. Did you find inspiration, valuable lessons from someone&#x27;s failures, interesting insights and information, etc from the HN community?
======
trykondev
HN has completely changed my life for the better. Reading about people working
at big tech companies really opened my eyes and inspired me to move to the
North American west coast and start seeking out more opportunities. That
directly led to getting a job at Microsoft which was something I'd only ever
fantasized about.

After leaving Microsoft, I also found my current job through HN, in a "Who's
Hiring" thread. It's a super flexible job that allows me to work remotely and
have enough time to focus on my game development career on the side.

These things don't even take into account my enjoyment of the informed, high-
quality comments and overall high level of discourse I find on HN, as well as
all of the awesome, informative articles people post on here.

I wish more of the internet was like HN. I owe this site so much. Thank you,
HN!

------
sidcool
Oh quite. HN is the first and last thing I check online, and then several
times in between. It has inspired me sometimes and made me feel worthless
other times.

~~~
JunaidBhai
Worthless mostly, but I get it what you feel.

~~~
tuananh
but you keep coming back!

------
godelmachine
While it did expose me to the broader aspects of technology and what really
drives techies, these days HN has become a source of time wastage for me.

~~~
JunaidBhai
What do you think brought this drastic change? Is it because of quality of
content or something else?

------
ccantana
Absolutely. Beyond the “obvious” stuff like getting an early look at what
people in the heart of the tech universe are working on, I’ve found the
community to be very supportive and willing to help on promising ideas.

For example, I shared an early version of TechLoaf on here last year
([https://TechLoaf.io](https://TechLoaf.io) — think: The Onion meets
TechCrunch) and a) received super precise feedback on our landing page and
newsletter format and b) recruited a few writers who now actively contribute
each week.

I’m very grateful for this wonderful corner of the internet.

------
stakent
For me:

\- healthy body is the foundation of healthy mind. I started swimming twice a
week and it changed me in good way.

\- mindful meditation. It works for me.

\- dealing with burnout. I was unfortunate to have a chance to use HN's
advice. It worked for me.

\- Toastmasters as the way to improve one's communications skills. It works
and there many other benefits. You meet many interesting people for example.

\- the idea of lifestyle business and, for bootstraping one person "team",
creating rather products to sell than SAAS. I'm currently traveling along this
route.

And a lot more (golang, TDD, CQRS, Elixir, Phoenix Framework,...).

------
soulchild37
I found out about patio11, tptacek , amyhoy and their writings / posts here.
Totally changed my career path and how I think about software.

------
vermasque
Yes, I got a job from one of the Who's Hiring threads. Beyond that, it is a
daily news source. I check it multiple times a day to just get a sense of what
smart people are talking about (glance at the comments and almost never read
the source material).

------
zerr
Definitely. Found two awesome remote jobs. Quadrupled the rate.

------
jklein11
I can't really point to an article that changed my life from HN but I can say
that the whoishiring threads are a pretty valuable resource.

